# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  حنان الأم يعزز ذكاء الطفل و يزيد نموه

## نووووووف

اكدت دراسات سيكولوجية حديثة أن حنان الوالدين وخاصة الأم, وملامستها الدائمة لطفلها وضمه الى صدرها ومداعبته وتدليك جسمه بحنان وعاطفة تجاهه يعزز نمو الطفل وذكاءه وحيويته. وتشير الدراسات الى ان ملامسة الطفل ومداعبته الدائمة تحفزان جهازه العصبي المركزي, او تساعدان على افراز هرمونات معينة شبيهة بمادة الانسولين ومن شأنها زيادة نموه الجسدي والعقلي. ويحدد الباحثون الشهرين والثمانية والاثني عشر الاولى من عمر الطفل كمراحل مهمة في تطور المخ والمهارات المختلفة والمدارك والتكيف الاجتماعي. والقدرات الأولية للطفل التي أسهمت البحوث في كشفها وأكدت امكان اكتساب العلم في وقت مبكر.

 :: 

منقووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الابنة العزيزة نووووووف:132:
بارك الله لكى فى عافيتك
مافيش اعظم من حنان ودفء الاسرة
وهما اكبر عامل فى تنشئة الطفل
تنشئة سليمة وصحية........
ولذلك الرضاعة الطبيعية اهم
للطفل من الصناعية.......
:128:*

----------

